# Rough year



## justanotherguy2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

In the course of a year I went through getting a wonderful new job. Finding out that my fiancé was pregnant(never regretted my little girl she’s a blessing), Getting laid off 2 weeks before my birthday and my wedding the day after, and on top of that buying my first home. This was to many life changing events in 1 year. A few of them should not of happened. The problem is I jumped into a marriage with somebody that I didn’t really know and have come to the conclusion that might be horrible person. When I first met her I thought man this girl is great. She was working a normal job, going to school, tutoring kids on the side, and it seemed that she was a really nice hard working girl. As I dated her I noticed she had her flaws as we all do, but they didn’t bother me. Then she got pregnant. I never worried about the pregnancy for a second. We started planning a wedding I did everything I was supposed to do. Breakfast every morning in bed, I would chop fresh fruit, and snacks for her to bring to work everyday. I couldn’t imagine any more I could have done for her. During the pregnancy there were times where she would blow up on me for the smallest things, but I took it as pregnancy hormones and just took deep breaths and figure it was normal. Well now we have a wonderful little girl. I come home from a sometimes 9 or 10 hour days and cook, do dishes clean the kitchen, clean the rest of the house, do laundry, sweep, mop, vacuum, and work on the house witch I completely rebuilt and added on to by myself. I get no thanks no credit. She wanted to be a stay at home mom I said ok. I work none stop, and then I get yelled at that I don’t play with my daughter enough. I even made all of my little girl’s baby food from scratch. Instead of being the most grateful wife ever I am treated like ****. I’m constantly berated for the things that I fall short on getting done. She blows up about everything like its my fault. If she goes somewhere and hits traffic she call me up at work to complain about it. I clean every day and I come home and the house is trashed. If we are late going somewhere its my fault because I didn’t help get our girl ready fast enough. I fell like a slave. My little girl doesn’t even call me dad half the time she calls me now now. Everybody thinks its this funny joke, but not really. I haven’t been felly good for the last couple of days. I have been working tons of overtime and told her hey when I get home I need to lay down for a bit. Well she was on the laptop like normal and my little girl was being a hand full like normal, So she starts to yell at me that I am not helping. For the last 2 years I’ve averaged about 4 -5 hours of sleep a night. I am always exhausted and over worked and I get none stop **** from this women. We almost separated, but she used my little girl as a weapon again me not for the first time. Tell me stuff like just leave you can see her every other weekend. Or tells me I am not playing enough with her and I don’t love her. I don’t want to be separated from my little girl, but at the same time I don’t know how long I can go on like this.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow

If ever the word "counseling" comes to mind, this is it

Also, you're way too much of a nice guy. Tell her that if she intends to continue to do NOTHING in the home, she needs to get a job NOW. Use her money to pay for childcare and a maid service.


----------



## minimix (Mar 12, 2013)

you sound like you are going through hell or worse!!
only you know what you have to do...maybe once you leave she will realise how much you have done and at least start speaking to you with some respect..
hope it works out for you with respect to your daughter
good luck


----------

